# Impossible d'ouvrir un fichier ".msg" sur Mac OX 10.4.11



## bipbip70 (8 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'ai sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe des messages reçus sur Outlook.
Ils se sont enregistrés automatiquement avec l'extension ".msg". 
Quel programme puis-je utilisé pour pouvoir les ouvrir avec 1 Mac OX 10.4.11 ?
Avec "Entourage", je n'y arrive pas, pas plus avec Mail....
Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

bipbip70 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe des messages reçus sur Outlook.
> Ils se sont enregistrés automatiquement avec l'extension ".msg".
> Quel programme puis-je utilisé pour pouvoir les ouvrir avec 1 Mac OX 10.4.11 ?
> ...



essaye Thunderbird


----------



## bipbip70 (8 Août 2008)

J'arrive à installer "Microsoft Entourage" ou "Thunderbird 2", mais soit le programme ne reconnaît pas le fichier, soit il l'ouvre avec un codage indéchiffrable...
(J'ai essayé d'ouvrir mon message en archive en faisant Fichier - Ouvrir un Fichier de Message) et dans les 2 cas il me propose d'envoyer le message archivé en pièce jointe via le programme utilisé.
Impossible d'installer Outlook Express 5 pour mac....
Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Microsoft, dans sa grande magnanimité ne prévoit pas de passerelles entre Outlook et Entourage.
LA solution aurait été d'importer tes messages dans Thunderbird sur PC
Ensuite d'exporter ta base de message depuis Thunderbird.
De réimporter cette base sur Thunderbird Mac
et enfin, de réimporter le tout dans Entourage.

Merci Microsoft de nous simplifier la vie!


----------



## bipbip70 (8 Août 2008)

J'ai plus de 8000 messages avec l'extension ".msg"
Matériellement, cela sera difficile à mettre en oeuvre, 
Merci, je recherche une autre solution....
à +


----------



## Aliboron (10 Août 2008)

bipbip70 a dit:


> J'ai plus de 8000 messages avec l'extension ".msg"
> Matériellement, cela sera difficile à mettre en oeuvre,


Il ne faut pas les importer manuellement, il faut lancer la récupération des messages d'Outlook directement depuis Thunderbird. C'est extrêmement facile à mettre en oeuvre 

Comme déjà précisé ailleurs, commence par faire une recherche sur le forum, cela a déjà été traité à de nombreuses reprises.


----------



## bipbip70 (10 Août 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, et pour votre aide...
à +


----------



## Alainb2809 (9 Novembre 2009)

> Il ne faut pas les importer manuellement, il faut lancer la récupération des messages d'Outlook directement depuis Thunderbird. C'est extrêmement facile à mettre en oeuvre
> 
> *Comme déjà précisé ailleurs, commence par faire une recherche sur le forum, cela a déjà été traité à de nombreuses reprises*.




Merci pour cette aide précieuse... parce que moi j'ai cherché et je n'ai rien trouvé de plus...


----------



## Aliboron (9 Novembre 2009)

Alainb2809 a dit:


> Merci pour cette aide précieuse... parce que moi j'ai cherché et je n'ai rien trouvé de plus...


Si ta remarque (qui semble un peu ironique et laisse donc supposer que tu n'as pas trouvé de réponse que tu estimes pertinente) porte bien sur l'import des messages depuis Outlook via Thunderbird, je t'asure qu'il y a pourtant de nombreux fils (un peu redondants, pour le coup) qui décrivent comment faire. 

Allez, pour n'en citer qu'un, récent, regarde par ici (et je t'assure que j'ai obtenu ça en faisant une simple recherche avec les mots clés "+outlook +import +thunderbird" - et en beaucoup moins de temps que je n'en ai mis à rédiger ces quelques lignes).

Si ce n'est pas ça, merci de donner quelques précisions complémentaires...


----------



## sinbad21 (9 Novembre 2009)

Sans vouloir polémiquer, il fallait déjà connaître la réponse pour mettre une telle combinaison de mots clés dans la recherche.


----------

